# 2013-2015 Nissan Altima Paddle Shifters



## Eli Burchell (May 14, 2019)

I have a question about my 2014 Nissan Altima 2.5 SL. Is it possible to install paddle shifters on this model? Manual steering column.


----------



## rjones6362 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello, good news, yes you can!!!! You can either DIY or pay someone to install them. I'm not sure if your model is pre-wired for shifters but if so it'll be semi easy install. You'll just have to change a few things with the steering column cover and turn signal/window washer blade switch bracket. I have a '13 Altima 2.5 S model which doesn't have the shifters but I discovered through reading the "Service Manual " ( search NICO CLUB service manuals in Google) All the models are probably programed to have manual mode its just a matter of buying all the parts and doing a proper install. It's pretty easy for me because I have experience modding electronics. Here's a link to my Altima profile (new) post explaining in short detail. I'll post more pics soon. Link here https://www.altimaforums.net/showca...ma-2-5-s-l33-does-have-manual-shift-mode.244/ please ask questions. I'm in the process of installing them. I'm just waiting on parts. Also I'll have to make my own custom wiring harness because they aren't sold separately.


----------

